# Oil in gas?



## Okie294life (Aug 15, 2021)

I have a Briggs powered pressure washer it has this garbage autochoke on the carb, that will straight flood out an engine with any buildup at all in the carb. I did this today and finally got it to start, got to noticing my oil smells a little gassy. Dumped it out didn’t have a whole bunch of viscosity left, may have been just because it was hot….not sure. Changed it anyway because it needed it. My question is this, when an engine chokes out is there a risk from diluting fuel, or does this normally vapor off when the engine is running and hot?


----------



## Clyde85 (Aug 15, 2021)

If the engine floods bad enough it will fill the crank case with fuel. A stuck float or inlet needle will do the same.


----------

